# New puppy pictures.



## lukey120292 (May 11, 2008)

Hello guys.

Just got our new Jack Russell puppy she's settling in very well, just put her off to bed and she cried for about 15minutes, but she seems to off stopped now which is good, she's loves attention, and loves cuddling and sleeping, anyway we took a few quick pictures to share with friends and you guys on the forum, Enjoy!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

great looking pup and keep the pics coming


----------



## raymon426 (May 28, 2008)

cute!!!


----------



## lukey120292 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, will keep updating with new pics


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

AAaaaw Cutie and a unusual colour Fran


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, very cute pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww very sweet and i love the little white foot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a beauty cracking photos.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh shes lovely i never seen a jack that colour before very pretty


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

gorg little pup u got there


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Bless it, ur pup is really sweet.


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cute puppy looks so sweetxx


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

she's beautiful i love her colour


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, shes lovely. I love her white leg, lol. I've never seen a Jack that colour either*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Totally adorable


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*She is adorable! Never seen a jack russell with those colours before though! They look better though i think! Will make her stand out from the crowd so to speak!
She's gonna be spoiled me thinks hehe *


----------



## lukey120292 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments, she is settling in very well and i have found some more pictures. enjoy and keep the comments coming.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

awww them pics are sooo cute


----------



## Bobcat (May 26, 2008)

Aww so cute.

Great colours too.


----------

